# keine Bilder durch Direkt-Link anzeigen lassen



## nitrobesim (15. Juli 2004)

Hi Leute, wie kann ich es einstellen, dass sämtliche Bilder, die auf meiner Website sind, nicht durch einen Direktlink in Foren oder so angezeigt werden können?

Kann man das auch für bestimmte Ordner machen oder funktioniert das überhaupt?


----------



## saschaf (15. Juli 2004)

Meines Wissens gibts da keine einfache Möglichkeit.
Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass es z.B. mit PHP hinzubekommen ist. Du könntes die Bilddatei bei jedem Aufruf umbenennen und den neuen Dateinamen in einer Datei speichern. Beim nächsten Aufruf (z.B. aus einem Forum) gibts das Bild ja unter dem bekannten Namen nicht mehr. Wenn das Bild von deiner HP aufgerufen wird, musst du eben jedesmal den aktuellen Dateinamen aus der Datei auslesen.

Ich denke so könnte es möglicherweise funktionieren.


----------



## danube (15. Juli 2004)

Also, du erstellst eine .htaccess Datei und lädst sie auf Server in das Verzeichnis, in dem deine Bilder gespeichert sind.

In die .htaccess Datei schreibst du folgendes:

order deny,allow
deny from all
allow from .deinedomain.de

Wenn dein Hoster Mod_rewrite untertützt ist das für dich auch interessant: http://www.traffic-klau.com/htaccess.html

Mehr Infos zu .htaccess gibts hier: http://de.selfhtml.org/diverses/htaccess.htm


----------

